# Has anyone ever tried out a sigma camera?



## wsmith96 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello,
With all of the announcements coming out about new sigma lenses, it got me wondering how there cameras perform. I don't have a photography store near me, so going to see cameras other than the canons and nikons that best buy carries doesn't happen often. Anyone worked with a sigma dslr? If so, what are your thoughts?

- wes


----------



## ScottyP (Aug 10, 2013)

You might have reservations about going to Austin, given your A&M icon, but they have a very good camera store there.  Precision Camera. They have every lens, every camera body in stock to handle and inspect. Also everything else from tripods & heads to every kind of photo backpack, etc... I was there last month and I played around with the new Sigma 35mm lens. Very nice feel. The store is a big corner space with windows on two sides, clean and well-lighted and well-organized, too. A lot of camera stores can look like a cluttered hole in the wall. I don't know where in Texas you are located though.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Wes.

Where in Texas are you from? I'm located in DFW, and can give you some pointers in this area.

sek



wsmith96 said:


> Hello,
> With all of the announcements coming out about new sigma lenses, it got me wondering how there cameras perform. I don't have a photography store near me, so going to see cameras other than the canons and nikons that best buy carries doesn't happen often. Anyone worked with a sigma dslr? If so, what are your thoughts?
> 
> - wes


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 10, 2013)

There are a lot of reviews from users and from experts. There are some serious drawbacks to the technology for low light use, but at low ISO's you get some very good IQ. Its rumored that Canon might come out with something based on their new patent which helps overcome some of the drawbacks, but I doubt that extreme high ISO will be achievable.

Here is one review from a party that wanted to love the DP2M

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/cameras/sigma_dp2m_review.shtml

Here is a in depth review of the SD-1M

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sigmasd1/

You really do need to go out of your way to love it, but for some, its what they want and that's fine.


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I was just curious. I hope in the camera sense that doesn't make me bi-curious....that would be bad 

BTW, I have been to precision camera - it's a great store and I go there when I travel to Austin on business. I purchased by EF 85 1.8 there back in June. As my avatar shows, I do live in College Station, so the trip isn't that far. 

I also don't have anything against the longhorns - it's a good school. My mom is a longhorn, dad is a Missouri tiger, brother is a Red Raider, Sister is a Southwest Bobcat (can't get used to Texas State...), father-in-law is a Sam Houston bearcat, and cousin is a SFA Lumberjack. It's fun during football season  

Gig'em '96.


----------

